# Back up recommendations



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

We currently have no back up method!

We just didn't need it at first, but I am now scared to death about something happening to the computer where I would lose all my work.

I am currently using Family Tree Maker software. I have YEARS of research stored on my computer (I previously had it online at ancestry.com till they started taking info from everyone's tree and publishing it on their OneWorld tree).

I update the info often, so I need something that I can back up the info everytime I use FTM. It also needs to be portable, like, if there is an emergency I can grab it quick.

I'd also like to store other info, like family photos on it, as well.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Tegerian (Mar 27, 2009)

You could buy a 250gb (or less) external hard drive fairly cheap, get one of those and set yourself a schedule to backup your info.


----------



## smunn (Mar 24, 2009)

The least expensive way to backup data is to write it to a DVD-RW preferably, then you can re-write to it as you see fit. If your computer does not have one, then external drives are getting cheaper and cheaper. They are even USB, so you just plug it in to computer and go. You can set Windows to do a backup to the drive on any schedule you wish, ex., 2AM very day.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

smunn said:


> The least expensive way to backup data is to write it to a DVD-RW preferably, then you can re-write to it as you see fit.


I agree. I think with personal data like she's talking about that burning backups to CD or DVD once in a while will be sufficient. For commercial uses you should consider something a little more sophisticated, but I think occasional burning will be fine for her application.

I recently setup a secure off-premise backup routine for a law office, which copies documents to a secure web server. That way, even if the law office burns down they'll still have everything current to 5:00 pm the night before.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You can get an 8 GB thumbdrive for $10.00 from Tiger Direct right now (after rebate)-- are your files bigger than that?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2513583&sku=C13-2534


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I burn discs for back up FTM, photos, and other files I wish to keep. If I did not do that I would use an external hard drive as they are now so highly recommended for back ups and getting quite reasonable.

Flash drives are considered temporary and are not suggested for back up. While I have data on mine that I don't wish to loose I transport back and forth to the library as I use their paid data bases and access microfilm, I do make copies of files on it by burning them to disc. 

If I were to go on vacation to do genealogy research I would burn discs daily or save to an external hard drive---unless I wanted to possibly make the trip a second time and spend time doing research hours again.

Flash drives are great don't get me wrong, but they should be used with caution.


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

I backup all my important files to my website servers. I use a program called Cobian Backup 9. It is a free program and automatically backs up my stuff on a regular basis. I pay about $120 a year, but I host three websites and a bulletin board on it. I get 300 GB's of storage and 50 GB's of bandwidth a month. There is also carbonite a paid for backup solution. Also A-Drive, a free solution, but no telling how long they will be around. Just a few options to think about. Good luck, Randy


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

How much data do you need to backup, flash drives are nice but only if your data fits. CDRW are great if the data fits, DVD are great if the data fit and internal or external disk or good if you need lots of space. 

NONE of them are any good if you keep them near your computer. You need to have some sort of rotation plan. Make multi backups and send them offsite. A backup is no good if the computer and your backup media is under a foot of water or in a fire.

I have a friend and we store each others backups, he is 50 miles away so no "local" issue would affect us both. We have several 250gb disk that we rotate backups on. He backups several of his machines and I backup several of mine. we swap disk every few weeks.

If you have low volumes of data then a CD or DVD will work great, Make a few copies and mail or hand them to friends for sale keeping.


----------



## jhuebner (Mar 29, 2009)

Use DVD+R's or DVD+RW's (more compatible than DVD-R or DVD-RW) ... it makes a difference. Or do get one of those ~$150 1-Teribite USB Hard Drives.... or two...


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

jhuebner said:


> Use DVD+R's or DVD+RW's* (more compatible than DVD-R or DVD-RW)* ... it makes a difference. Or do get one of those ~$150 1-Teribite USB Hard Drives.... or two...


 Now I have found just the Opposite. DVD-R and DVD-RW are more compatable then the + 's are.
Both my DVD combo VHS player can ONLY play those marked ( - ) and so is my Brand New HD-BluRay Player~! ~!
And my Computer also only plays the ( - ) ones. And my friends computers tyhat I have burned DVDs for~!


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> Now I have found just the Opposite. DVD-R and DVD-RW are more compatable then the + 's are.


You might want to take a good look at your burner or software. I use mostly +'s (for no particular reason) and have never had a compatibility problem. So far they've always played fine on quite a few different DVD players and computers.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

jhuebner said:


> Use DVD+R's or DVD+RW's (more compatible than DVD-R or DVD-RW) ... it makes a difference. Or do get one of those ~$150 1-Teribite USB Hard Drives.... or two...





backwoodsman7 said:


> You might want to take a good look at your burner or software. I use mostly +'s (for no particular reason) and have never had a compatibility problem. So far they've always played fine on quite a few different DVD players and computers.


 No both my DVD player/Burner says ( - ) Only and there is a sticker right on top of my BluRay Player that says Plays only the ones that have the minis signs, UNLESS the BluRay Player (Samsung) can be updated to Play the + DVDs. I may hook the Bluray up to the Internet and see what updates their is, as ANY HD Player be it Sony Play Station III OR X-Box and now BluRay HD DVD players have a Ethernet connection in the back so the machine itself can go on line and look for software (Firmware) Updates. Cool eh?


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

I have considered burning discs but this is something that needs backed up all the time, like every day.

I checked out the properties (1.5kb size and 4kb size on disk) but I don't know if that is just the program or it includes all the data, too.

Gary gave a good point... how do I back up incase of emergency if my puter and back up are in the same location. And if they are not in the same location, how do I back up every day?

FF is confused.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FeralFemale said:


> Gary gave a good point... how do I back up incase of emergency if my puter and back up are in the same location. And if they are not in the same location, how do I back up every day?


The method I was describing for the off-premise backup is automatic. Normally a program called rsync is used to do that. That's the same application that software download mirrors use to keep their file repositories current. You can set the backup (the "rsysc" operation) to occur as often as you are comfortable with.

If you are a Windows user, there are Windows friendly versions of rsync. DeltaCopy is a free (open source) version of rsync with a Windows friendly wrapper. Check it out at this link.

http://www.aboutmyip.com/AboutMyXApp/DeltaCopy.jsp

EDITED TO ADD:

You don't necessarily need a commercial account to store your backed-up rsync data. If you have a computer on a residential DSL connection there's no reason why you can't do your off-premise office backups to your home computer. Just as long as rsync is installed and running in both machines.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> No both my DVD player/Burner says ( - ) Only and there is a sticker right on top of my BluRay Player that says Plays only the ones that have the minis signs


Oh.. I thought you meant you'd had problems playing +'s on them. I'm really surprised that such a new device as a BluRay player won't read everything.


----------

